# WANTED TESTIMONIALS FOR Summer Edition Of BBQ Mag.



## smokewood (May 5, 2016)

We have been kindly asked by Marcus the editor of the BBQ Mag to contribute an article about the UK Smokers Group, and in particular the Annual Smoking Weekend.  If anyone could send me a testimonial or content for the article with photo's if possible explaining how the forum or the Smoking Weekend has helped you out with designs, recipes, advice or anything else that would be great.  

Unfortunately time is not on my side so as soon as possible if not sooner would be great as the summer edition of the BBQ Mag is published in about 3 weeks.

No Pressure Guys 







Thanks


----------



## smokin monkey (May 8, 2016)

Come on Guys, have you contributed? Lets all help James out.


----------

